# IDENTIFICATION OF HERMANN'S TORTOISE SUBSPECIES



## HermanniChris (Oct 29, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I've finally put together a video on properly Identifying the subspecies of Hermann's tortoise (Testudo hermanni). I've made several diagrams over the last few years that are featured on this site in the Hermann's tortoise forum as well as other sites worldwide but I always wanted to do a video.

Well, it's done, and launched. It came out well, but there were some more specifics I wanted to cover and I also wanted to use more of my animals in it, but the length of the video would have gotten a little out of hand. As it is, it's already 15 minutes long.

I hope everyone likes it, it's Garden State Tortoise's first video blog, so we're still learning how to do things and I'm sure as we make more videos we'll get a little better each time.
well....I hope so....

Enjoy 

Watch it here on my website (scroll down):
http://www.gardenstatetortoise.com/videos.html

or watch it on my You Tube channel:
www.youtube.com/gardenstatetortoise


----------

